# Use a "doggy poo" bag for toilet tissue !



## jagmanx (Sep 27, 2014)

Not seen this tip anywhere so...
We use these bags both for used toilet tissue and for wet wipes.
It saves the tissues sticking inside the cassette AND saves them sticking in black waste grill when you empty.
Altogether a cleaner system.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Sep 27, 2014)

Cleaner for who, you now have a plastic bag full of dirty paper that will not rot down for years in a landfill site, instead of paper and waste getting processed through the sewage system, have to say I've never seen a grill anywhere where I've had to empty black waste from the cassette.


----------



## Gee (Sep 27, 2014)

Knew someone who had a no solids rule in their portapotti. They lined the bowl with a  doggy bag then tied it all up and disposed in council dog bin. Too much kerfuffle for my daily dump. If possible use public or supermarket loo. I usually move on every day so no problems there.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 27, 2014)

Never fails to amuse me the methods some people will go to rather than book into a campsite to empty their waste and replenish water etc. every 3/4 days.
Sh--ing in bags, toilet paper in bags, peeing in buckets, carrying a second toilet cassette, as i recall someone actually once mentioned decanting the toilet contents into another container !
God, get a life. I go away to enjoy myself not to worry about what to do with the toilet waste lol !


----------



## Tezza (Sep 27, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Never fails to amuse me the methods some people will go to rather than book into a campsite to empty their waste and replenish water etc. every 3/4 days.
> Sh--ing in bags, toilet paper in bags, peeing in buckets, carrying a second toilet cassette, as i recall someone actually once mentioned decanting the toilet contents into another container !
> God, get a life. I go away to enjoy myself not to worry about what to do with the toilet waste lol !


So your paying between £. 5-15 just to empty your toilet. Because you can get water free almost anywhere.. And that's fine ...,as you say if you go away its to enjoy....so your on holiday.a lot of people aren't always on their jollies. And a lot of people have financial restraintsSo you Get a life and enjoy it. But don't criticise others .after all it's a tip for the benefit of the people who " Wildcamp " as I'm sure that is what the site is about. Thanks for the tip OP


----------



## christine (Sep 27, 2014)

When we are wilding, we always use the Greek system, put toilet paper in a bin. We then burn the used paper on a camp fire.Not for the squeamish but after all, it's only our own rubbish!


----------



## fatsklattery (Sep 27, 2014)

Yukk!


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 27, 2014)

*We deal with the bags properly !!*



jagmanx said:


> Not seen this tip anywhere so...
> We use these bags both for used toilet tissue and for wet wipes.
> It saves the tissues sticking inside the cassette AND saves them sticking in black waste grill when you empty.
> Altogether a cleaner system.



Not sure why some seem to be so critical of this but WE FIND IT EASIER. 
I have often found dirty paper and poo not fully flushed away


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 27, 2014)

Tezza said:


> So your paying between £. 5-15 just to empty your toilet. Because you can get water free almost anywhere.. And that's fine ...,as you say if you go away its to enjoy....so your on holiday.a lot of people aren't always on their jollies. And a lot of people have financial restraintsSo you Get a life and enjoy it. But don't criticise others .after all it's a tip for the benefit of the people who " Wildcamp " as I'm sure that is what the site is about. Thanks for the tip OP



Can see your point, but i dont class £7.50 every 3/4 days using the C&CC motorhome stopover facilities including showers etc as expensive.
Having a motorhome for me is all about having the luxuries of home, pooing in bags etc is not. More like tenting imho.
Anyway everyone to their own and i apologise if i offended anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Sep 27, 2014)

It does surprise me somewhat that people are quite content to dump (sorry) vast amounts of dog feces in with the normal rubbish but get up in arms about a bit of human waste going in with the refuse. I don't see any difference.


----------



## n brown (Sep 27, 2014)

anyone who has spent time abroad will be familiar with the idea that some toilets don't handle paper very well[at all !] so all soiled paper goes in a bin or a bag , can't see anything to get squeamish about !
 i would say it's a good idea for wild campers as it also diminishes the chance of blocking public toilets. and a wee bucket just makes good sense,especially if you've got kids. without one you'd be emptying the cassette twice a day !


----------



## pughed2 (Sep 27, 2014)

*toilet cassette*



dr dave said:


> It does surprise me somewhat that people are quite content to dump (sorry) vast amounts of dog feces in with the normal rubbish but get up in arms about a bit of human waste going in with the refuse. I don't see any difference.



I go along with the easy option............a short drive turns all the waste and paper in my toilet cassette into just brown liquid........drinking plenty(not the waste) and peeing a lot does this............and it can be added to the manure in any convenient field, or nearesr toilet block......steve bristol


----------



## maingate (Sep 27, 2014)

pughed2 said:


> I go along with the easy option............a short drive turns all the waste and paper in my toilet cassette into just brown liquid........drinking plenty(not the waste) and peeing a lot does this............*and it can be added to the manure in any convenient field*, or nearesr toilet block......steve bristol



Oh dear! :sad:

You had better get your tin hat on and get into your bunker.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 27, 2014)

human wast can not be used as manure ,it first has to be heated up first to kill all sorts of nasties that can be infectious,so burning may be aa good thing.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 27, 2014)

*Cows and Sheep and bathwater*

Has anyone taught them to use toilets.. ?
Or were to piss and poo ?
I suspect not !!

I believe we need to take a real care with out "Human Waste".
But even more care with "Rubbish"  
We recycle everything we can...Cans (excuse the pun), paper, glass, plastic.

It maybe even better to use "light grey water" to assist with relieving droughts ?
NOT sure on this but would welcome a scientific response !

Would it be helpful if we disposed of bathwater and the like in our garden rather than in the sewers ?


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 27, 2014)

Do most people still use Bio washing powder in their camping loos ? Best tip Phil of WC gave us.I find everything breaks down by the time we get home.Toilet paper included flushes down the loo,no prob.
Cheers David


----------



## barryd (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh I do love a good Poo thread.  There is one on FACTS right now about blokes not being able to fit on their loos properly but its sh!t compared to this one! 

The simple solution is to live on a diet of Leffe Blonde and French cheese made from raw milk (unpasturised).  A good smelly Brie de Meux or Morbier will do it.

You wont need to worry about solids then and you will get Pished and have some lovely cheese into the bargain!  

Or.  When on a French Aire.  Wait for all the French to go out at 6pm just before the bloke comes for the money (they will all vanish) then just pick a van with the same thetford as yours who hasnt been there long and swap yours over.  Simple eh!  Do I win £5?


----------



## robell (Sep 27, 2014)

> jagmanx                   Would it be helpful if we disposed of bathwater and the like in our garden rather than in the sewers ?         ​



That's exactly what the government told us to do with the bathwater during the drought of 1976 if we wanted to keep the garden growing.


----------



## donkey too (Sep 28, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> human wast can not be used as manure ,it first has to be heated up first to kill all sorts of nasties that can be infectious,so burning may be aa good thing.



Dont know where this idea came from.
Where I live they have a set of fields along side the  airfield road where the large tankers that empty the sess pits spread the effluent.It is tranferred from the tanker to a tank pulled by a tractor which has an adaption to put it directly into the ground about six inches below the surface. Most of it still lays on top. They them plant potatoes in that field.


----------



## Aquaticaquarian (Sep 28, 2014)

donkey too said:


> Dont know where this idea came from.
> Where I live they have a set of fields along side the  airfield road where the large tankers that empty the sess pits spread the effluent.It is tranferred from the tanker to a tank pulled by a tractor which has an adaption to put it directly into the ground about six inches below the surface. Most of it still lays on top. They them plant potatoes in that field.



Well as mentioned, human waste can be and is used as a fertiliser but it must be treated first, however this does not necessarily mean it has to be heated artificially.......


----------



## Kontiki (Sep 28, 2014)

Wet wipes are the only thing we wouldn't put in the cassette as they done break down easily & can clog the mechanism. Normal household toilet paper breaks down easily & doesn't cause a problem. An empty 5 litre wine barrel useful for pee when wilding & easy to empty in a public toilet. 
Use Aldi bio liquid which works fine, intend to put some in the toilet with some warm water & leave it upside down to clean the top part of the cassette.


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 28, 2014)

Kontiki said:


> Wet wipes are the only thing we wouldn't put in the cassette as they done break down easily & can clog the mechanism. Normal household toilet paper breaks down easily & doesn't cause a problem. An empty 5 litre wine barrel useful for pee when wilding & easy to empty in a public toilet.
> Use Aldi bio liquid which works fine, intend to put some in the toilet with some warm water & leave it upside down to clean the top part of the cassette.



There are some good Bio powders out there.We normal buy the cheapist about a pound a box.Savers,co op etc,
Cheers


----------



## yorkieowl (Sep 28, 2014)

Kontiki; Use Aldi bio liquid which works fine said:
			
		

> Just give it a good shake when rinsing it out, it gets it all clean,  but don't be too vigorous (or put the cap on), as I found to my cost :mad2:, only did it once.


----------



## thairover (Sep 29, 2014)

yorkieowl said:


> Just give it a good shake when rinsing it out, it gets it all clean,  but don't be too vigorous (or put the cap on), as I found to my cost :mad2:, only did it once.


 Ummm! I think not.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVdEGqJrcN8


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 29, 2014)

On the subject of toilet tissue is Icelands Soft bog rolls the cheapist on the market at 25p per roll (4 for a pound).or (9 for £2)=.22p each?
Saving the penny's!
Cheers David


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 29, 2014)

yorkieowl said:


> Just give it a good shake when rinsing it out, it gets it all clean,  but don't be too vigorous (or put the cap on), as I found to my cost :mad2:, only did it once.



:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 29, 2014)

Bio washing liquid, cheap toilet paper.
Use little plastic bags (for ladies personal sanitary items) for moist toilet tissue. The ones we have are now marked dispersible & seem to be OK for the BioDisc at home but I'm not risking Phill's wrath if they get clogged up in the cassette.


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Sep 29, 2014)

My trigger operated showerhead is an excellent bum gun.

Mr B.


----------



## yorkieowl (Sep 29, 2014)

thairover said:


> Ummm! I think not.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVdEGqJrcN8



Haha never relied on the little light to tell me it was full, it always tended to be too full for ease of emptying,  just take a peek when (before) you use it, it's the easiest and most effective way of finding out.:lol-053:


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 29, 2014)

mrbigglesworth said:


> My trigger operated showerhead is an excellent bum gun.
> 
> Mr B.



This thread seems to be going down the pan!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 29, 2014)

Step 1
Use MH toilet the way it was designed to be used ( for number 1 and 2 )

Step 2
Enjoy your motorhome holiday safe in the knowledge you don't need to jump into the nearest field for a leak or dump because you have a perfectly good toilet on board.

Step 3
Empty the dung store at a public toilet or in your own toilet when you get home having had a great time wild camping and not paying for sites and without worrying about dumping your bog roll or dumping in bags ( eeewwww ).

If you use your toilet properly it's just a brown mush with very little odour that comes off it ( unless you drink buckfast lol )

Easypeasylemonsqueezychill....


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 29, 2014)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Step 1
> Use MH toilet the way it was designed to be used ( for number 1 and 2 )
> 
> Step 2
> ...



That's great if you have a nice MH with all the trimmings but a lot of self build wild campers have buckets and so makes it a little different I have a toilet but I am in the sh!t in a bag camp and then we burn it on the campfire or we put it in a nappy bucket and dispose of it as we did at Stonehenge we dug a deep trench and buried it..


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 29, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I am in the sh!t in a bag camp and then we burn it on the campfire


You do realise how many of us have sat around a campfire with you don't you:scared:


----------



## Martin P (Sep 29, 2014)

Daisy Daisy give me your answer do 
I'm half crazy
For the lack of a fu@king good poo
Are you a stander or sitter
What will you drop down my shitter
Shall we warm our desire
With turds on the fire
While we save a shilling or two


----------



## yorkieowl (Sep 29, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> You do realise how many of us have sat around a campfire with you don't you:scared:



Yes, I was thinking the same, I'll be watching her like a hawk next time to make sure she adds NOTHING to the fire.:scared::danger::sucks:


----------



## Tow Itch (Sep 29, 2014)

yorkieowl said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same, I'll be watching her like a hawk next time to make sure she adds NOTHING to the fire.:scared::danger::sucks:








Would that be watching like a Shite-hawk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 29, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> You do realise how many of us have sat around a campfire with you don't you:scared:



That's why we are the last at the fire on a night time someone has to make sure the sh!t is well and truly burned. :scared::scared::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## n brown (Sep 29, 2014)

the perfect answer to the disposal of poo occurred to me recently. each campervan carries a bottle of compressed helium. each camper craps into a plastic bag,which is then attached to a balloon inflated by the helium, and released ! 
the fact that ,at a certain height ,the atmospheric pressure causes these balloons to burst ,is rather unfortunate, but it might be worth investing in a wide brimmed hat.


----------



## Wind Dancer (Sep 30, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I am in the sh!t in a bag camp and then we burn it on the campfire




And there was me thinking it was bags of dog poo you were putting on the fire at Greywell :scared:

:lol-053:


----------



## stonedaddy (Sep 30, 2014)

*Ahhhhhhhhhhh*

Your lucky I thought it was roast spuds I was picking out  .
.... Tom ....


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 30, 2014)

stonedaddy said:


> Your lucky I thought it was roast spuds I was picking out  .
> .... Tom ....


I am pleased I didn't try the Parkin


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 30, 2014)

Wind Dancer said:


> And there was me thinking it was bags of dog poo you were putting on the fire at Greywell :scared:
> 
> :lol-053:



At the end of the day its all just sh!t dog human its sh!t and it burns quite well. :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::nicethread::nicethread::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 30, 2014)

My mums parents put all the human doo doo on the garden funny how they lived to a ripe old age ! 
**** in a bag brigade me, and happy to pass on tips  
£7.50 for a site NO WAY :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 30, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> £7.50 for a site NO WAY :scared::scared::scared:



If I wanted to stay on a site, I'd have bought a caravan & saved a lot of money.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> If I wanted to stay on a site, I'd have bought a caravan & saved a lot of money.



Plenty do use sites, when i was on Skye last month there were 14 motorhomes v 4 caravans. Lots of people use sites as i do, 2/3 days wilding then on site to use facilities.
As i said previously i would rather spend a few quid every few days than have to resort back to the dark ages ie. Sh!!!ng in bags etc but everyone to their own and i appreciate everyone is different and have different financial circumstances.
I know what my dear departed wife would have said if i had suggested sh!!!ing in bags etc, the second word would have been off lol !
Regarding saving money having a caravan, i sold a 4 x 4 and a caravan last year that more or less funded my motorhome.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 30, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Plenty do use sites, when i was on Skye last month there were 14 motorhomes v 4 caravans. Lots of people use sites as i do, 2/3 days wilding then on site to use facilities.
> As i said previously i would rather spend a few quid every few days than have to resort back to the dark ages ie. Sh!!!ng in bags etc but everyone to their own and i appreciate everyone is different and have different financial circumstances.
> I know what my dear departed wife would have said if i had suggested sh!!!ing in bags etc, the second word would have been off lol !
> Regarding saving money having a caravan, i sold a 4 x 4 and a caravan last year that more or less funded my motorhome.



Why have something like your van & then stay on sites? Does it not have a shower & loo?
I can fully understand people with self builds and vans with less facilities staying on sites every few days, but when you are self-contained it seems a bit much just to empty the cassette.
We don't poo in bags. We poo in the loo, take showers in the shower, sleep in the bed etc. We don't need anything except to take on water & get rid of waste, hardly going back to the dark ages as we have a modern motor home, possibly not as posh as yours.

I do appreciate that it is each to his own but to us, many a site is like a housing estate on wheels.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Why have something like your van & then stay on sites? Does it not have a shower & loo?
> I can fully understand people with self builds and vans with less facilities staying on sites every few days, but when you are self-contained it seems a bit much just to empty the cassette.
> We don't poo in bags. We poo in the loo, take showers in the shower, sleep in the bed etc. We don't need anything except to take on water & get rid of waste, hardly going back to the dark ages as we have a modern motor home, possibly not as posh as yours.
> 
> I do appreciate that it is each to his own but to us, many a site is like a housing estate on wheels.




Totally agree with you regarding the sites that are like housing estates, i tend to use CL 's. I just find it much easier using a site every few days to replenish water and empty the loo.
I tend  to travel on my own since my wife died last year and its sometimes nice to be on a site to have a conversation with a human being, my dogs vocabulary is pretty limited lol !

Ps. Your motorhome is probably way better than mine by the way.


----------



## n brown (Sep 30, 2014)

my daughter works all week and likes to get away at the weekend,and her boyf likes to fish. she uses 10 quid a night sites in Wales and i'm beginning to see her point. no hassle,tranquil etc,no hookup,but a shower and toilet. she can walk off and leave the van without worry ,or sit outside with table and chairs and have a campfire. her nearest neighbour this time was over 100 feet away ! sounds ok !


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 30, 2014)

n brown said:


> my daughter works all week and likes to get away at the weekend,and her boyf likes to fish. she uses 10 quid a night sites in Wales and i'm beginning to see her point. no hassle,tranquil etc,no hookup,but a shower and toilet. she can walk off and leave the van without worry ,or sit outside with table and chairs and have a campfire. her nearest neighbour this time was over 100 feet away ! sounds ok !



Totally agree, at the lakes 2 weeks ago at small CL without hookup. Extremely tranquil, only one other motorhome and i felt safe leaving my pride and joy when i went out. Great owners who were fellow motorhomers so site was perfect with perfectly level hard standings, shower and toilet,  £10.00 a night, £12.00 with hook up, well worth it.


----------



## yorkieowl (Sep 30, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> At the end of the day its all just sh!t dog human its sh!t and it burns quite well. :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::nicethread::nicethread::lol-049::lol-049:



If you say it burns quite well I will take your word for it.:lol-053:  Still don't fancy burning  it, but like you say **** is ****, I've cleaned up after enough pets and shitty kids over they years so it's just **** off a shovel.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::sucks:


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 30, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Totally agree, at the lakes 2 weeks ago at small CL without hookup. Extremely tranquil, only one other motorhome and i felt safe leaving my pride and joy when i went out. Great owners who were fellow motorhomers so site was perfect with perfectly level hard standings, shower and toilet,  £10.00 a night, £12.00 with hook up, well worth it.


We use Lyndon Top at Rutland Water for the same reason, we don't need to book, no EHU, huge so you don't park next to anybody and you van is safe when you leave it, we are totally relaxed there for £7pn although there has been a strange smell since the WC Meet


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 30, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> We use Lyndon Top at Rutland Water for the same reason, we don't need to book, no EHU, huge so you don't park next to anybody and you van is safe when you leave it, we are totally relaxed there for £7pn although there has been a strange smell since the WC Meet



Oi cheeky monkey.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I wonder if I will get attacked by some members when I say that I have my trusty trowel. I use public conveniences when possible but otherwise head off into the bushes, away from a water source and dig a hole, cover it well and whats the problem. I have only been seriously inconvenienced once in 6 weeks and I only stayed 8 seperate nights on a camp site.


----------



## maingate (Sep 30, 2014)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I wonder if I will get attacked by some members when I say that I have my trusty trowel. I use public conveniences when possible but otherwise head off into the bushes, away from a water source and dig a hole, cover it well and whats the problem. I have only been seriously inconvenienced once in 6 weeks and I only stayed 8 seperate nights on a camp site.



I will get attacked as well then as I carry a folding shovel for emergencies. In my case I have to dig a big hole to get rid of a whole cassette worth of you know what.


----------



## n brown (Sep 30, 2014)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I wonder if I will get attacked by some members when I say that I have my trusty trowel. I use public conveniences when possible but otherwise head off into the bushes, away from a water source and dig a hole, cover it well and whats the problem. I have only been seriously inconvenienced once in 6 weeks and I only stayed 8 seperate nights on a camp site.


 we travelled,a family of 6, with no loo or shower, so strip washes and crapping behind a bush was the norm,and we never did a campsite.great times !


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 30, 2014)

I carry a folding shovel but I have never used it, I was told years ago there is some law in Spain about carrying a shovel but cannot find any info on it, perhaps kenspain can give some info even if it come with a weather report


----------



## maingate (Sep 30, 2014)

n brown said:


> we travelled,a family of 6, with no loo or shower, so strip washes and crapping behind a bush was the norm,and we never did a campsite.great times !



Unfortunately for us, we appear to have overnighted in close proximity to those bushes you crapped behind. 

Can you supply a list of them to POI Admin, so that he can add them to Google Earth. He can use a turd symbol so we can recognise them.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry but I misread that at first - I thought you said third symbol


----------



## yorkieowl (Oct 1, 2014)

If its a problem for you then for goodness sake don't go to France.  Every stop you make that is near bushes etc will have little piles covered with tissue, and I'm sure its not dog poo.


----------



## n brown (Oct 1, 2014)

maingate said:


> Unfortunately for us, we appear to have overnighted in close proximity to those bushes you crapped behind.
> 
> Can you supply a list of them to POI Admin, so that he can add them to Google Earth. He can use a turd symbol so we can recognise them.


 my kids were taught to always mark the spot ,and we carried a supply of little paper flags for the purpose- French,German and Italian


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 1, 2014)

n brown said:


> my kids were taught to always mark the spot ,and we carried a supply of little paper flags for the purpose- French,German and Italian



Well if peeps need to know my trench at Stonehenge is by the 11th  fence post from the gate that goes to the mounds at the Larkhill end about 9" in from the fence and it was 2' deep soz ran out of markers Mr B.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 1, 2014)

Trotting off into the bushes with yer shite shovel is not a problem. But a lot of good spots in Scotland are littered with piles of crap and bog roll by tenters who like to squat at the back of thier tent. Was disgusted the last time down Glen Etive.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 1, 2014)

caledonia said:


> Trotting off into the bushes with yer shite shovel is not a problem. But a lot of good spots in Scotland are littered with piles of crap and bog roll by tenters who like to squat at the back of thier tent. Was disgusted the last time down Glen Etive.



Went down Glen Orchy 3 weeks ago on route to lochinver. Disgusting to say the least, sh-t and toilet roll everywhere.
Nearly made me give up wild camping i was that disgusted.
Fortunately it was not the same once i was higher up the west coast, looks like anywhere within a couple of hours of a big city will be a problem.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 1, 2014)

To go back to the subject of the original post.

Perhaps we should be offering doggy-poo bags to those who crap outside to put their toilet tissue in. I think it is the sight of all that used loo roll that makes your nose wrinkle.


----------



## christine (Oct 1, 2014)

I agree, Sharon the Cat, at least they could bin the paper.


----------



## deanjo (Oct 5, 2014)

jagmanx said:


> Not seen this tip anywhere so...
> We use these bags both for used toilet tissue and for wet wipes.
> It saves the tissues sticking inside the cassette AND saves them sticking in black waste grill when you empty.
> Altogether a cleaner system.



not bothering reading all the rest of the posts,but we never ever have a problem with paper down the bog,whether it be proper motorhome paper or andrex,If it wasn't long sice the last time you had a good turnout when you come to empty the cassete,give it a shake on your way to wherever you are emptying it:dance:


----------



## deanjo (Oct 5, 2014)

maingate said:


> I will get attacked as well then as I carry a folding shovel for emergencies. In my case I have to dig a big hole to get rid of a whole cassette worth of you know what.


Us too and being an ex maingater myself I have no trouble digging a suitable hole


----------



## sparrks (Oct 5, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> To go back to the subject of the original post.
> 
> Perhaps we should be offering doggy-poo bags to those who crap outside to put their toilet tissue in. I think it is the sight of all that used loo roll that makes your nose wrinkle.



Exactly, burn or bag the paper then bin it. The sodden paper will hang about for months after the crap has washed away. It is the paper thats most noticable.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 5, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> To go back to the subject of the original post.
> 
> Perhaps we should be offering doggy-poo bags to those who crap outside to put their toilet tissue in. I think it is the sight of all that used loo roll that makes your nose wrinkle.



I was talking to a friend in the pub earlier about this subject as he works in a recycling plant , he was pretty disgusted at what I told him was going on as most of those bags of crap or used crap paper if put into general waste bins will be heading into one of these plants to be sorted through by human hands, he said if people must do it dump it into dog poo bins as this is collected and sent straight to incineration plants.

as for the other subject of those equally disgusting people leaving excrement and used paper on the surface then quite frankly they need to be nicked and receive some real good fines the very least they could do is dig a hole and use it but at least it will eventually break down unlike if it's left laying around in plastic bags or 
 hung from tree branches as some see fit to do with their dog poo bags.


----------



## maingate (Oct 5, 2014)

sparrks said:


> Exactly, burn or bag the paper then bin it. The sodden paper will hang about for months after the crap has washed away. It is the paper thats most noticable.



Paper is not a problem for us because we use the cheapest possible. I know what you mean though because in the past we used better quality loo roll and some of it was indestructible. 

The textured stuff was the worst and I have noticed when on a Temp Holiday Site, the tuggers love the stuff. They must have a thing about a soft wipe afterwards.  If there was a nuclear explosion, the only things to survive would be Cockroaches and Andrex. :lol-049:


----------



## jenks (Oct 6, 2014)

I learnt something today on my "enthusiastic" drive to work my porta loo rolled over and the contents from the sewage tank flowed freely everywhere :'( I think if there had had been some paper in it to clog it a bit and slow down the torrent things might not be so wet 

Guess that's me scrubbing the carpets tonight!!!!!

So lessons learnt:

1. Don't forget to bungee the loo in next time! (Was only braking from 40 for a red light and that was fairly gentle)
2. Use loo paper to "plug the leaks"on the chance it falls over!


----------



## jeffmossy (Oct 6, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> That's great if you have a nice MH with all the trimmings but a lot of self build wild campers have buckets and so makes it a little different I have a toilet but I am in the sh!t in a bag camp and then we burn it on the campfire or we put it in a nappy bucket and dispose of it as we did at Stonehenge we dug a deep trench and buried it..



I thought that jacket spud you made us tasted funny...............:scared:


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 6, 2014)

jeffmossy said:


> I thought that jacket spud you made us tasted funny...............:scared:



So glad you enjoyed.:tongue::tongue:


----------

